# RIP Penny



## Guest (May 20, 2008)

This Penny our Labrador. She died Dec 12th 2006. Still miss her lots was a great dog, had an amazing character, she lived to the ripe old age of 14 and died of cancer


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

RIP Penny,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,its sad when you have to say goodbye,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## Paula C (Mar 25, 2008)

awww wot a lovely dog.....such a shame we ever have to lose them xxx


----------



## Siamese Kelly (Jan 6, 2008)

Hi Claire-Sadly i understand the pain from losing that special soul and it never goes or lessonsShe was a bright and pretty gal


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

she was a lovely looking girl, sorry for your loss, RIP Penny


----------



## sskmick (Feb 4, 2008)

She obviously loved having a bit of fun.

It is sad when we lose a pet as we lose a buddy.

RIP Penny

Sue


----------



## minnie (Feb 14, 2008)

RIP she was a little cutie love her hat choice in the 1st pic


----------



## catzndogz (Mar 12, 2008)

RIP Penny she looked a beautiful girl. the pain of your loss never goes away i think of all my passed pets every day.


----------



## bordercolliepup (Jan 9, 2008)

RIP penny never forgotten xx


----------



## Guest (May 21, 2008)

thanks all she was very special


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

Bless her she lived to a fair age and had a wonderful life no doubt, still miss the ones that I lost many years ago they are always there in your heart and of course here we have their offspring and their offspring's offspring to remind us of them.

Run free on the bridge with all the other loved ones that we have lost


----------



## yus99 (Apr 25, 2008)

sorry for your loss


----------



## Barney (Feb 24, 2008)

still cant believe she has gone claire i really loved her


----------



## Guest (May 23, 2008)

Barney said:


> still cant believe she has gone claire i really loved her


rrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## Smudgeypants (Mar 21, 2008)

sorry for your loss,,,R.I.P Penny,,,


----------



## andyjakeydan (Apr 27, 2008)

aw she looks like she a was a lovely dog,bless her..
its been a month now since i had to have my Jakey put to sleep and i'm torn apart inside still,i hope it gets a bit easier....all the best Andy


----------



## Guest (May 25, 2008)

T--jay said:


> _*Rainbow Bridge*_
> 
> _Just this side of heaven is a place called Rainbow Bridge. When an animal dies that has been especially close to someone here, that pet is taken in to this peaceful place. There are meadows and hills for all of our special friends, so they can run, play and be-happy together. There is plenty of food and water and sunshine, and our friends are warm and comfortable and never feel pain or hurt again. All the animals who where unwell and getting on in life are given the chance bring a new picture to of health and are strong again, just as we remember them in our dreams of days and times gone by. The animals are happy and content, except for one small thing: they will miss someone very special to them who had to be left behind.
> _
> ...


thats very sad made me cry!!!!! hope its true


----------



## RebeccaArmstrong (May 23, 2008)

I am so sorry .... RIP Penny .. never forgotten


----------



## Debbie (Nov 10, 2007)

Sorry for your loss - our memories never go away and its lovely that shes remembered


----------

